# Smoking for the very first time.



## stevefour (Jul 26, 2009)

Just got my firebox for my char-griller duo and I'm smoking my first set of baby back as we speak.  While the ribs are smokin I'm going to check out the site and see if I get some good info on how its done right,


----------



## fire it up (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site Steve.
To ensure success you should read the 3-2-1 Rib Method link, over there <---
On the left.
Good luck.


----------



## stevefour (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks I'll do that right now.


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## stevefour (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm glad to, this site rocks.


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 26, 2009)

Aloha Steve,

Glad you could join us here. Have fun and post Qviews when you can. If you have any questions just post them on here and someone with the answer will come along.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 26, 2009)

Glad to have you with us.

Be sure to check out Jeff's 5Day Smoking Basics eCourse, you can find it here 5 Day eCourse


----------



## ol' smokey (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard Steve. Don't forget the Qview when your done.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 26, 2009)

First off welcome to SMF steve. You'll like it here there are alot of good people here that would just love to help you with about anything smokin. For your bb I would use the 2-2-1 meathod the 3-2-1 is for spare ribs and they will be fall off the bone tender and if you want put your favorite sauce on the ribs then enjoy.
Welcome To The Addiction


----------



## thomasyoung (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Glad that you are here Steve!

Thomas


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you here.


----------



## dexter (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard. I am sure you will enjoy it here.


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## trashcan (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome! Mballi already welcomed you to all of us' mutual addiction, and let me welcome you to the chargriller addiction. It's dumb sounding I know, but it starts with adding a baffle to keep the food on the firebox side from drying out, and the next thing you know, you're supergluing a massive wound on your hand back togather but you're not worrying about the pain or chance of infection, you're thinking about what the temp variance from fire box side to chimney is going to be and then the next thing you know you're showing up for work a half an hour late smelling like a campfire with tired bloodshot eyes blessing your boss for supplying you with the funds to finance your habbit and cursing the company he owns for taking up time that you could be smoking, modding, or eating.

Link:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hargriller+mod


----------



## tacman (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Night Trashcan!.... Quit telling my story 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yesterday, we had a live remote at the radio station I work for. I called the guy who was supposed to be working it with me and told him I was running late and would be there soon.

What I did not tell him was that I was up till midnight the night before smoking and turned around and was up at 5am loading the smoker again so I could have a tasty treat before the remote and it took a half hour longer than I anticipated because of the cool early am temps and a light breeze that kept messing with my temp.

Good thing he works for me.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve.... welcome... you stand at a cross road...now you must choose....jump right in...or run...and don't look back...(Like you really have a choice)


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard. As stated before......this place is addicting.


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## billbo (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, your in the right spot for info.


----------



## stevefour (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks all for the welcome.  Its been almost a week since my first smoke, and it turned out to be a tab bit too smokey or as I've read on the forum creosote flavored.  I should have done my homework instead of giving in to my excitement of getting my side firebox.  I've done my homework on the forum and now have a better understanding of what needs to be done for my spareribs that I'm planning to cook tomorrow.  I'll get some pre, present, and post pics posted.  Again that all for the welcome.


----------



## smokinatthebeach (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome and good luck, it will take some time but once you get it down pat you will have plenty of willing people to feed!!!


----------



## eman (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard And as you have allredy found out. We like helping and 
answering ??? 
                        Bob


----------



## smokingd (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction.  I started here not reall knowing what I was doing and now family and friends love my Q.  Enjoy the TBS we are a wonderful support group feel free to ask almost anything lol


----------



## stevefour (Aug 1, 2009)

Prepping the meat. My darn ph won't sync to my computer so I don't know about the pics.


----------



## stevefour (Aug 1, 2009)

Looking good so far,I posted a few pics on my other post "game plan for spareribs" under the pork cat.


----------

